# hi from england!!!



## mouseman444 (Jul 15, 2015)

hey guys, I am Mike, I am the proud owner of 10 mice, 2 males and 8 females

I have 2 groups, led by 1 neutered male and his females, the mice in tank 1 are Alex, who lives with his 4 females, Kelly, Naya, Brooke and Velvet
in tank 2, led by Evan, he lives with Tiffany, Kaitlyn, Ashley and Michelle

theyre currently living in custom built bin cages, which are about 30litre bins connected together by cutting and connecting them

dunno much about introducing myself very well but here it is :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hello and welcome


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Hey, and welcome!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Zamwyn (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi and welcome!


----------

